# SQWIBS Teaser of the Week, REVEALED



## sqwib (Oct 24, 2013)

Since Mushroom was mentioned....
[h3]Outdoor Buffet[/h3]
This is something I have been researching for the last several months.
Your own yard is a buffet, well not for me but there are plenty of foods to forage for, one of my favorites has been Mushrooms. It's nice to know that when I'm out Back Packing I can forage for food to supplement my meals. So I have been educating myself and ordered a few field books.
 
This is going to be my first attempt at eating a wild mushroom.

This is a Puff Ball (link removed), here's some more info on these guys (link removed).

 





I came across this guy Backpack Camping at Hickory Run S.P., pictured above, this puff ball was a little bit bigger than a softball.

I find these guys all over and as a kid we used to pick them up and throw them against the tree or kick them like a ball...what a waste, when they were mature we would toss them and they would poof into a dust cloud of spores. I never knew this was the same mushroom, anyhow the mushroom is called a Puff Ball and since I found one in the company parking lot and thanks to a fellow blogger I'm gonna brave this Mushroom for dinner tonight. (omitted the article link)
 






 
























 





 






 





 





 





 





 






 





 





 






 






 






 






I sliced the mushroom like fries for dipping and for the dip I used Outbacks Blooming Onion dip recipe, this dip is great with anything breaded and fried.

Chicken fried steak to the right, topped with a roux.

If I were in the field this guy would be chopped and added to eggs or a stew or something, but I'm sure since I know these can be eaten, I'll probably never see another one.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay...some kind of fried cheese...goat cheese possibly?

Bill


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 24, 2013)

Fried Tofu? If im right  YUCK!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Fried Tofu? If im right  YUCK!!!


I agree with Mike on the YUCK if that is tofu!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 24, 2013)

Not Cheese and definitely not Tofu


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

Marshmallow!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like a frozen chicken patty! :biggrin:

But I know you a lot better than that, maybe a mushroom cap?


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 24, 2013)

It's either Chinese fried chicken.....or moz cheese

Kat


----------



## boykjo (Oct 24, 2013)

Its a Buick.....................


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 24, 2013)

Could be chicken or pork tenderloin


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2013)

WhooHoo!!! What do I win?!?!?!

I don't really care for mushrooms but they sure do look like they are Good!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 24, 2013)

Chicken fried whole frog? Can't be it would be a darker roux......

You didn't pick the mushrooms growing out the cow patties did ya?


----------



## sqwib (Oct 24, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> ..
> You didn't pick the mushrooms growing out the cow patties did ya?


Yep, they're the best, they have a nuttier flavor!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I was just as close as everyone else except for Dave.....


----------

